# Softube Tube-Tech CL1B MK2 Compressor - Anyone Upgrade?



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 12, 2019)

i have v1 - very nice.

thoughts on Mk II?


----------



## MHP (Jun 12, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i have v1 - very nice.
> 
> thoughts on Mk II?




The Tube-Tech CL 1B (Legacy and Mk II Native) is my go-to-compressor for nearly all vocal tracks, usually as a complete classic channel strip with the EQs PE 1C and ME 1B.

The Mk II adds the option for parallel compression and mid/side-processing but I am still used to and prefer the GUI of the legacy version which is more compact and 3-dimensional.

Soundwise the differences are subtle (if there are any) and you can get a 20-day-demo license from Softube to find out if it is worth the upgrade.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 12, 2019)

MHP said:


> The Tube-Tech CL 1B (Legacy and Mk II Native) is my go-to-compressor for nearly all vocal tracks, usually as a complete classic channel strip with the EQs PE 1C and ME 1B.



the CL1B is magic on Fender guitar cleans.

i am more inclined though, from your comments, to get PE 1C and ME 1B for $119.

recommended over the Waves PuigTec?


----------



## MHP (Jun 12, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> the CL1B is magic on Fender guitar cleans.
> 
> i am more inclined though, from your comments, to get PE 1C and ME 1B for $119.
> 
> recommended over the Waves PuigTec?



Cannot comment on the Waves PuigTec EQs - never tested them.
But Waves seems to throw them out very cheap at the moment ($34.50).
My personal preference is towards Softube though.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jun 12, 2019)

MHP said:


> Cannot comment on the Waves PuigTec EQs - never tested them.
> But Waves seems to throw them out very cheap at the moment ($34.50).
> My personal preference is towards Softube though.




I have the Waves version.

Just thinking Softube would be an order better.


----------



## Henu (Jun 13, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> recommended over the Waves PuigTec?



Anything is recommended over Puigtec. 

Well, not necessarily, but the Waves is way too aggressive-sounding and exaggerated (like many of their analog plugins are). It's better than not having a Pultec-clone plugin at all, but nothing to dial home about. Haven't tried the Softube one, but I'd guess it at least should sound smoother than the Waves.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jun 13, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I have the Waves version.
> 
> Just thinking Softube would be an order better.


They're not even emulating the same thing. The Waves emulates an actual Pultec, while the Softube is an emulation of the Tube-Tech, and they sound nothing alike, really.

Anyway, the CL 1B update is good. More accurate to the hardware, and the additional features are great.


----------

